# Goodbye darling Trooper



## MargUK (Apr 28, 2014)

My precious almost 12 year old black lab Trooper went over to the Rainbow Bridge this afternoon. I'm devastated and have a huge Trooper-shaped hole in my heart. The reminders are everywhere. I can't believe I have to wake up tomorrow morning and not see that big shaggy head waiting for me.


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

I'm so sorry you've lost your precious pal. Their loss does leave such a great gap in our lives. RIP Trooper, you were much loved.


----------



## branwen (Nov 27, 2013)

So very sorry to read this.My heart goes out to you.

Run Free at the Bridge sweet Trooper x


----------



## Ang2 (Jun 15, 2012)

RIP little man x


----------



## SageFemme (Jul 30, 2014)

I'm so sorry for your loss  xx


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

I am still thinking of you - hope that you're doing as well as you can be doing. RIP Trooper x.


----------



## Polly G (Apr 30, 2013)

So sorry that you have lost your lovely Trooper. RIP gorgeous boy x


----------



## Roger Downes (Sep 17, 2013)

So very sorry for your loss, RIP Trooper.


----------



## MargUK (Apr 28, 2014)

Thank you everyone for your kind words. Time will heal I know but they leave such a gap in our lives don't they? My 2 year old granddaughter's sweet, smiling face is helping a lot and my 3 cats are overdosing on cuddles!


----------

